# Rolex 1003/1005 Production Date



## Omega20 (Feb 19, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can help.

I've just bought a really nice vintage Rolex Model No. 1003/1005, with a 1560 movement. The case is marked 1003 and the case back 1005, (I believe this was common).

The serial No. is 1127XXX. When I try to date the watch I come across lists that give me differing dates - Some say 1956, some 1959 & some 1964.

Does anyone know which is correct, and why there are 3 different production date lists around.

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a chart you can trust,your watch dates to 1964.

Best wishes,

Sam.

PS Welcome to :rltb:

My link


----------



## Omega20 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Thats great. Thanks for your help.

Best regards,

Phil.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Omega20 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thats great. Thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


Glad i could help Phil. :cheers:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Would love to see some piccies :thumbsup:

cheers

Andy


----------



## Omega20 (Feb 19, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Would love to see some piccies :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Many thanks.

I'll get some posted as soon as I can work out how to do it. Been trying all morning - better do some work now.

Cheers, Phil.


----------

